# Hi



## dogs (May 7, 2009)

Hi my name is Rob just found the site and it looks very good. Alot of useful and friendly answers to posts. Any who, My wife and I got our first camper last june. Merc autotrail cherokee. 26 years old but still going strong. Looking forward to browsing and picking up some tips and tricks.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2009)

dogs said:


> Hi my name is Rob just found the site and it looks very good. Alot of useful and friendly answers to posts. Any who, My wife and I got our first camper last june. Merc autotrail cherokee. 26 years old but still going strong. Looking forward to browsing and picking up some tips and tricks.



Hello and welcome, I must share I searched high and low for an Autotrail Merc when I bought my van to no avail...A good choice I think 

Channa


----------



## bob690 (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the site dogs, all types, loads of ideas, loads of fun....Bob


----------



## dogs (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies guys. Channa what did you get instead? The van is great just a bit slow. Even though the guy we got it off had a turbo fitted, still not very good on hills. ps thanks for the welcome too. Rob


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2009)

I ended up with a CI Euro 100 on a Fiat Ducato platform. 2,8 td.

Typically Italian, crap electrics. And also the 3rd gear synchro gave up with only 38000 miles on the clock 

FWIW years back we ran Mercs, DAF and Iveco 7.5 tonners in a business I was involved with that rented trucks.

The Mercs were always the slowest, BUT always requested when one of our customers was going abroad. Why ? ....reliability !!.

That said the Actros in its early days was a nightmare, but I supect no one will be converting a tractor unit to a camper !!!

Channa


----------



## dogs (May 8, 2009)

hi spend most of my life around big plant. instructor for said plant. the merc is reliable. the only thing that doesnt work is the fridge which wont cool on gas.so not bad for 26. I like the sound of your CI Euro 100 2.8 ooooooh the power.
 Rob


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2009)

I am not sure what part of the world you live in, But there is a companay in Lancaster called TB engineering I believe that fitted a lot of turbos to Mercs and PSA fayre before the manufacturers got round to it.

I have never dealt with them TBH but only ever heard good.And seem highly respected.

Nowadays they do a lot of rechipping etc to maximise torque from the engines. And by all accounts can transform performance not necessarily at the expense of economy too. 

I get the impression they know what they are doing and work well within safety tolerances in respect of engine life etc.

It may be worth giving them a call to see if they can breath a bit more fire into your Merc.

That aside whatever you decide.

Happy camping 

Channa


----------



## bob690 (May 8, 2009)

TB Turbos went bust earlier this year.
                                               ......Bob


----------



## runnach (May 8, 2009)

Crikey didnt know that which is probably apparent.

Perhaps there are others then Dogs who can assist you. But TB were the only peeps I had heard of that got glowing reports. 

This recession is going to be real painful I think ..and more pain to come 

Channa


----------



## Leaky (May 8, 2009)

T.B. Turbos have work done now by their son David Brakes in Kendal,Mintsfeet Ind Estate.Hope this helps, as we had our Hobby 2.8jtd chipped there last year.Well worth it.


----------



## tony (May 8, 2009)

dogs said:


> Hi my name is Rob just found the site and it looks very good. Alot of useful and friendly answers to posts. Any who, My wife and I got our first camper last june. Merc autotrail cherokee. 26 years old but still going strong. Looking forward to browsing and picking up some tips and tricks.



welcome. our 1st camper was an '89 208 merc autotrail apache.
not fast but kept plodding along.
tony


----------



## dogs (May 8, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the replies. We already have a turbo fitted, the guy we got the camper from was an engineer and he did it all himself. As for getting it chipped I don't think there is a brain to chip on this camper. at 26 years old there is probably only three wires in the loom. These things are so simple if a wire comes loose they stop. So no chipping for us.

Rob


----------

